# Can 'female' problems cause IBS?



## 16653 (Jan 7, 2007)

I know that when I am on my period my stomach problems worsen. But is there any other condition pertaining to women and/or their reproductive system that can cause forms of IBS? I'm curious about this.


----------



## Baygirl (Feb 3, 2008)

I am like you and each month dread my period as 10 days before it is due my IBS sysptoms get worse. I asked my doctor about this but even she could not explain it to me and I asked the same question as you are asking. Maybe someone else out there has the answer even I would be curious to know. Good luck


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some female problems cause GI symptoms (including normal things like periods, but can include a lot of disorders).Those GI symptoms would resolve when the problem is fixed so are not causing IBS. Just causing one of the symptoms that IBS has.None of the symptoms of IBS are caused only by IBS. If something else is causing the symptom it isn't IBS, it is whatever the other thing is.Even woman who do not have IBS sometimes have GI symptoms associated with their periods. For IBSers this means the IBS can be worse around their period since it can upset the GI tract in any woman.K.


----------



## pstoned486 (Mar 5, 2008)

^ well stated.In response to the original poster - Absolutely! Female issues/symptoms can cause IBS. (but then, in this case, IBS would be a symptom as opposed to the root/cause). Same sorta thing with hypoglycemia... or, for me, reactive (aka postprandial) hypoglycemia/insulin resistance. I am a classic "case"/model for insulin resistance; however, my insulin resistance, as I had argued with my doctors all along, was merely a symptom of my female hormones/system dominating my life.


----------

